# help plz.... I need suggestions.



## an0chick2 (Jan 27, 2015)

My digestive discomfort all started after I was out of the country. I got sick with diarrhea that I couldn't even hold. I went to the hospital for 2 days bc I was dehydrated... it was horrible. Well after that I kept getting infections (numerous UTIs, strep throat, tonsillitis... basically get sick every month) so of course I was given about 10-15 antibiotics in the course of 1.5yrs ... before the trip out of the country I was very healthy... I never got sick (no flu, nothing) except for the occasional sinusitis and I could eat ANYTHING without any discomfort (I remember I'd feel disgusted by people who burped bc I never even had burps! ). Well after my trip I was having excessive burping (ha yeah very funny), nausea, yellow stools, not quite diarrhea but having multiple bms a day (up to 5)... (when I was healthy I'd only go once daily and it was normal)... well during that first year of getting back from my trip I went to gastroenterologists,had a barium swallow, HIDA scan, gallbladder ultrasound, endoscopy, tested for parasites (giardia included), tested for h pylori, celiac, tested for vitamin deficiencies (only had low vitamin D, and b12)... everything always comes back normal. ..all my blood work is absolutely normal. But I still wasn't having normal bms and I was feeling fatigued. .. then I realized that I was getting fatigued after meals. .so I realized I was allergic or intolerant to a lot of meals which I eliminated and lost weight bc of my limited options. Well fast forward to a month ago I went to visit a homeopathic doctor and he found I had a tapeworm, along with other bacteria in my small intestine. Well he gave me a real antiparasitic (as in not homeopathic)... it made me feel TERRIBLE (dizziness, fatigue, diarrhea)... well I finished that and then he told me to take the other homeopathic medicine that he gave me and to start drinking fresh pineapple juice with shredded coconut for 15 days just in case I still had part of the worm inside. .. and THAT'S when I got worse ... my intestines felt like they were twisting inside of me.. keep in mind that I had NEVER had pain like this before EVER. .. and my nausea came back worse than ever and my diarrhea wouldnt stop... so obviously I stopped that concoction (since a week ago).. and yesterday I stopped taking the homeopathic medicine too... now with meals I'm having trapped gas, abdominal pain that gets better after defecation, nausea. ..so much nausea... I'm having IBS-A... I'll have diarrhea then constipation then mushy stools (the same day)... and very very foul smelling stools... could this be the pineapple that irritated my intestines? My pcp aND gastroenterologist had both suggested IBS before since my problems started but ehh I doubted it bc I never had excruciating pain before. .. only changing bms, gasses and occasional random pricks of pain that would last for a second then go away... is this IBS screaming "I AM HERE"?.. Or is this the pineapple that irritated my intestines? /: help plz? (Sorry for the long post)... oh and I've never seen any blood in my stools.. I have a pretty crazy appetite... but I've lost weight bc I can't really eat anything! !): I'm 5'2 and weigh 95 and I'm desperate to at least gain 5lbs... any suggestions? Thanks.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

I would suggest you try a good probiotic as that could restore a healthful bacterial balance that antibiotics And severe D can sometimes get out of whack. The pain could be from gas...


----------



## an0chick2 (Jan 27, 2015)

Thank you so much for responding. I truly feel desperate... I am taking probiotics right now... but do you think the pineapple juice could have irritated my intestines?


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Yes I have had tomato juice do the same to me. It may take a bit to calm down so I know it is hard but try to be patient. (((hugs)))


----------



## an0chick2 (Jan 27, 2015)

I feel a little relieved now. Thanks  I'll give myself time to heal.


----------



## an0chick2 (Jan 27, 2015)

Hi. Just a quick question. .. do you have any advice on what I can eat?


----------



## an0chick2 (Jan 27, 2015)

To help stop the diarrhea that is.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Well I would try to eat food that you usually eat when trying to get over a GI virus...foods you find easier to digest. Slowly go back to your regular diet. Hope you feel better real soon.


----------



## an0chick2 (Jan 27, 2015)

Thanks. I started eating a couple of slices of toast a day since yesterday and I only when went to the bathroom twice. .. hopefully this calms it down.


----------



## jcw1234455 (Nov 5, 2014)

not sure if you have been keeping up with your gi doctor, is there communication between the homeopathic doctor and the gi doctor.ibs is a very difficult thing to deal with, but treating it with harmful medications is just going to make it many times worse.


----------



## MaximilianKohler (Apr 15, 2013)

Your symptoms/story are very similar to mine.

Here's what I've found to be very effective for me: http://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/topic/207833-found-some-effective-probiotics-from-a-webmd-article/


----------



## an0chick2 (Jan 27, 2015)

I'm actually doing better you guys.  the only problem is now I'm super gassy and have very very smelly stool./: my gastro just ordered some fecal calproctin tests and blood work to test for celiac again and for inflammation. I'm currently taking vsl3...and florastor... hopefully that'll put some good bacteria in my system and help with the gassiness.thank you so so soo much for your suggestions!!!


----------



## an0chick2 (Jan 27, 2015)

And thankfully my pain is gone. I think it was the pineapple that irritated my intestines. .. or that I'm allergic in some way to Bromelain (pineapple enzyme). I just hope I keep getting better. Although right now I'm being treated for a possible kidney infection/UTI. /: AND unfortunately the only way to clear that up ate antibiotics.


----------

